# Error: Front ParkPilot



## DevilishGTI (May 14, 2007)

I haven’t had my Tiguan for more than three weeks and someone either backed into me or hit me with a shopping cart. I got in my car today at Walmart and was greeted with this error, plus a few cracked pieces on my R-line bumper. I’ve tried resetting the system but every time I shift from park the error comes back. Will I need to have the sensors replaced? If so any idea how much? The damage to the bumper isn’t enough for me worry about getting it fixed and jack up my insurance price. But if sensors are going to cost a ton I’ll turn it in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

